# BSOD on Windows 8



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

After installing Windows 8 last week I've suddenly been getting a whole host of BSODs, Im not sure what I should include in this post but atm Im running 

Windows 8 Pro with media Center
Phenom II x4 965
AMD Radeon HD 5830
8GB Vengeance RAM
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB 3 Motherboard

below are my minidumps.

Thank you in advanced for your help


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

I have BSOD too, some with DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error, I am going to check your thread daily for resolution


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Most of them are blamed on the AMD_Sata.sys driver, see if the latest AMD chipset update helps> AMD Catalyst


```
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8007f4d7f0, fffff800b8198920, fffffa8007f3c480}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for amd_sata.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for amd_sata.sys
Probably caused by : amd_sata.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> kd: Reading initial command '!analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q'
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8007f4d7f0, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff800b8198920, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8007f3c480, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3

IMAGE_NAME:  amd_sata.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5056e207

MODULE_NAME: amd_sata
```


```
[FONT=Lucida Console][SIZE=4][color=#000033][U]BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]

[code][font=lucida console]
Debug session time: Sat Nov  3 18:03:10.870 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110312-19078-01.dmp]
BugCheck 109, {a3a039d89d7225b5, b3b7465eeff1de46, fffff96000426845, c}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments: 
Arg1: a3a039d89d7225b5, Reserved
Arg2: b3b7465eeff1de46, Reserved
Arg3: fffff96000426845, Failure type dependent information
Arg4: 000000000000000c, Type of corrupted region, can be
	0 : A generic data region
	1 : Modification of a function or .pdata
	2 : A processor IDT
	3 : A processor GDT
	4 : Type 1 process list corruption
	5 : Type 2 process list corruption
	6 : Debug routine modification
	7 : Critical MSR modification
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BiosVersion = 3029   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/05/2012
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Sat Nov  3 17:01:50.603 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110312-19983-01.dmp]
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8007f5d060, fffff8022b711920, fffffa8007f4d010}
Probably caused by : amd_sata.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8007f5d060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff8022b711920, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8007f4d010, The blocked IRP
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BiosVersion = 3029   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/05/2012
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Sat Nov  3 11:43:40.601 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110312-28579-01.dmp]
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80077ff060, fffff80129311920, fffffa8007f95010}
Probably caused by : amd_sata.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa80077ff060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80129311920, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8007f95010, The blocked IRP
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BiosVersion = 3029   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/05/2012
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Fri Nov  2 20:01:09.612 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110212-30108-01.dmp]
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8007f4d7f0, fffff80153418920, fffffa80082ddbf0}
Probably caused by : amd_sata.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8007f4d7f0, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80153418920, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa80082ddbf0, The blocked IRP
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BiosVersion = 3029   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/05/2012
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Fri Nov  2 15:41:52.137 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110212-20857-01.dmp]
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000047, fffff8019d0ddfc8, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlRaiseStatus+18 )
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000047, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff8019d0ddfc8, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000047
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BiosVersion = 3029   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/05/2012
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Fri Nov  2 11:58:29.611 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110212-20623-01.dmp]
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8007f4d7f0, fffff800b8198920, fffffa8007f3c480}
Probably caused by : amd_sata.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8007f4d7f0, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff800b8198920, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8007f3c480, The blocked IRP
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BiosVersion = 3029   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/05/2012
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Thu Nov  1 14:52:05.168 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110112-20904-01.dmp]
BugCheck EF, {fffffa8006b11080, 0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+ad )
Bugcheck code 000000eF
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa8006b11080, Process object
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xEF
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BiosVersion = 3029   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/05/2012
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Thu Nov  1 00:15:40.613 2012 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110112-23868-01.dmp]
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8007f4e5a0, fffff80288f11920, fffffa8007f3d480}
Probably caused by : amd_sata.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8007f4e5a0, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80288f11920, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8007f3d480, The blocked IRP
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BiosVersion = 3029   
BiosReleaseDate = 07/05/2012
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

[/font]
```
[/code]


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

thank you for the quick reply. I had updated to this chipset when I installed 8 but I will install again and see if there are any changes. About 3 days ago I ran sfc /scannow and found that there had been some drive errors. I will post back with results.

thanks again!


----------



## Chumly248 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys, after reinstalling a clean copy of windows, I DIDN'T install the new AMD chipset bc even prior to installing it Windows 8 detects my graphics card and everything seems to run fine. Now when I hibernate there is no crash. The crash seems to be caused by the chipset drivers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Could very well be, it's early in the life of Win 8 I expect we'll see many driver updates.


----------

